# Cable head Adapters?



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Anyone know if such a thing exists? 

I'm using Roto Rooter machines(I work for a Franchise not a shady corporate office), so my cables have "Unique" head connectors (different from everybody else "just because").

So anyone know if adapters exist that will allow me to use non-Roto-Rooter blade heads?


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Tounces said:


> Anyone know if such a thing exists?
> 
> I'm using Roto Rooter machines(I work for a Franchise not a shady corporate office), so my cables have "Unique" head connectors (different from everybody else "just because").
> 
> So anyone know if adapters exist that will allow me to use non-Roto-Rooter blade heads?


What's the differance from Roto Rooter franchise and shady corp office??


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

rjbphd said:


> What's the differance from Roto Rooter franchise and shady corp office??


Well from experience, the corporate places seriously rip people off. 

The franchises vary based on whoever owns them, though. The one I work for pretty well bends over backward for customers.


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

Tounces said:


> Anyone know if such a thing exists?
> 
> I'm using Roto Rooter machines(I work for a Franchise not a shady corporate office), so my cables have "Unique" head connectors (different from everybody else "just because").
> 
> So anyone know if adapters exist that will allow me to use non-Roto-Rooter blade heads?


Call Allan J Coleman, they have adaptors to get you to nearly any style end you want. 773-728-2400


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Try here... http://www.draincables.com/Flip_Thru_Catalog_s/221.htm


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

General wire sells adapters, not familiar with what RR uses.
http://generalpipecleaners.com/pro/connectors.htm


----------



## Tounces (Aug 18, 2013)

Slip Joint style for main line.

For the Jr Machine...well it's just a bolt end coming out of the cable.


----------



## retired rooter (Dec 31, 2008)

http://www.draincables.com/11_16_Slip_Joint_Drain_Cleaning_Cables_s/198.htm I guess I liked to keep it simple I never had any problem with these cables and spartain type blades and cup holders


----------

